# Trailer stall length -- too long?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Is there anything wrong with a trailer stall being "too long" for a horse? I'm finalizing the one I'm hoping to order, and I wanted extra length to the stalls, in case I ever want to haul a larger horse, or just so they wouldn't be just crammed in there. The salesman is recommending against it. He argues that the extra length could lead them to get injured in transit.

ETA: it's a two-horse straight-load.

What do you guys think?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Straight load or slant...makes a difference.
If slant, you bet I would be wanting extra length so it would allow the horse to drop their head to a relaxed level...think this thought would be more width as slant is different to measure than straight stalls.
Slant extra length comes from a wider trailer= 8' wide.

Can you give us a example and the actual dimensions of what they offer and what it is you want to custom order.
For instance...straight stall length overall is from nose to tail, then dimension of the actual area where the body of the horse is is a different measurement.
If you are buying a Thoroughbred style trailer in dimension or if you are going with a warmblood sized trailer...then unless your plan is to move draft horses you would not need more room.
To much room can be a detriment as can to small.
You currently have small horses and truthfully with your smaller stature I don't see you purchasing 17.3 hand warmbloods nor needing to trailer them either...
Don't own other peoples issues of not sufficient space when hauled, nor falling for more is always better cause sometimes its not..
If you buy a "Thoroughbred package" or "Warmblood package", height, length and width of stall in a straight load should compliment and be more than sufficient without you needing to incur ridiculous extra $$ to make stalls longer.
For a slant...8' wide would today be the only way for me cause wide also gives longer stall length with width in those packages. Then make sure the actual stall is wide enough to fit the big barrel of big horses is a must.

That's my take on it..and my opinion.
🐴 ...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry, I bet you were already writing your response when I went back and added that it's a two-horse straight-load. This is a page that has the specs:



https://equispirit.com/products/2hdress_sr_floorplan.htm



It's the standard vs the XL. I thought that the extra height and length would make the trailer seem more open and inviting inside, also, to help my bad loader.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So the XL from the manufacturer website...
_*If your horse is 16.3 to 17.3 hands *and not necessarily extra wide, you should consider the XL. The XL option adds 2" to the interior height (7’8”) and adds 1’ to the stall length (11’ stall). The XL option adds approximately 250 lbs. to weight of trailer. This option may also be considered if your horse is *a bit shorter than 16.3, but is longer than average. *_

So...your current horses are 14.2 -15 hands correct?
This XL trailer is made for horses again 8"* plus* taller at the wither than your largest one and then compatible width, height added..
I can not envision you buying a 16.3 - 17.3 hand horse..
To trail ride, that is your plan to use the trailer for primarily currently? Yes, for now....??.
I also would _not_ haul anyone for a fee cause if something happens, you are liable as a business venture...not even for friends nor would I lend my trailer to anyone _ever_!

*So how big are your horses stalls?
10x10? 10x12? 12x12? 14x14? Larger?*
For a visual reference, if you close the stall door and the horse has to keep the entire body inside their stall are they touching wall to wall cause that is what you are referring to.
My stalls are 12x12 boxes. My paint horse is a large boned 15.3, just shy 16 hands and he can stand straight as a arrow in my stalls and not touch his body to either wall surface.. My Thoroughbed sticks identical height but he is much longer in body than the paint...both my horses fit in a standard length stall.
The paint has more length remaining than my Thoroughbred but neither is squashed, forced against the chest bar and no issue locking a butt bar behind them either...they fill the space but I would not want larger, excess cause part of a staright load is the protection factor the walls, the chest bar and butt bar offer in support during travel the horse can use on long trips to rest against.
So that would include the difference of standard versus XL...
Do remember in a straight load you walk the horse up to touch the chest to chest bar...how many feet of space do you have behind their butt? You currently have a lot.
Head room is not "stall body room" but is the additional space beyond the chest bar.
If your horses* body* is beyond 7' long, or 6'6" long then I would consider the XL, otherwise no. _ 

I side with the salesman...*standard would do* for you and most anyone with average sized horses no problem.
Warmblood in your future...seriously do you see yourself with horses this large?  
Don't fall into the trap of buying so much and never needing it..._

Your bad loader is already going to see a very high and wide, bright interior. You have a divider to swing over that gives appearance of a entire inside HUGE...
Loading is a large part of leading and leading correctly.
You've worked on ground manners, sharpen them up and start practicing putting the horse in smaller, not tight space but slightly confining spaces...think a maze that he must weave through with high sides...
_Would he do that without hesitation?_
He should...he should follow you where you lead as he "respects" your leadership...that is all that loading is. 
If you expect him to be a problem, he will be...he takes his vibes from you and your mindset.
I've loaded many a hard loader at a show for others...went for a walk and horse knew I was in charge and on we went...and on we stayed till I said get off and back slowly..
You call the shots not the horse...
_🐴..._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So the standard trailer is made to fit the average horse up to and including 16.2 hands...
Just think about that....
Who at your barn has a 16.3+ hand horse, legitimately 16.3+ hands of horse you can stand next to and ask them what size blanket they wear that fits...
My horse wears a 78 - 80/81...that is with all adjustments in nearly as much as they can go.
Your horses wear...maybe a 75/76, probably more a 72/74 realistically and you just said what you have for one is much to large...
Go measure the length of the blanket that fits well, laid out on the floor from chest buckle to tail /butt edge...that is the stall space you must have. Your head space the manufacturer is providing is fine and more than adequate..
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh yeah, for sure I get that some of his loading problems come from me as well as him.

Aside from the trailer, he will willingly follow me anywhere. Dark places, enclosed places, places with weird unexplained noises. I once rode him through a really narrow spot created by two weird rectangles standing up. What I think is happening is that he _is_ a difficult loader, yes, but now that I know this I'm sort of hesitating when I load him. Then he feeds back on my subconscious expectations and we create a vicious cycle.

I do feel like, if I can mentally say to myself, "We're just walking through the trailer," and then just walk through the trailer, then I won't hesitate. I don't feel myself hesitating, but I'm sure that's what I'm doing.

It's actually one reason I wanted to get the trailer earlier, too. To work on loading.

ALSO!!! I just put down the down payment! We're still going to work through some details, but it's done! I'm on my way to trailer ownership!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice present...tell the salesman you expect a large red bow or ribbon...on delivery to be part of the trailer deal.

Congratulations on your new trailer. 😁😃😃😁


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yay! That's sooo exciting! You're going to love it and enjoy it a lot!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I know I know I know! I am SUPER excited!

I'm also super happy that I can get this one custom made. The only issue is, now I have to make a bunch of decisions. I'd rather be able to customize it, and I'm happy about that, but I'm afraid of making the wrong decision. As you can probably tell LOL.


----------

